# Shocking. Just unbelievable



## ctenidae (May 19, 2010)

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE64G5TN20100517?type=domesticNews

Say it ain't so! I just can't believe this is anywhere near true. Can someone verify this?


----------



## severine (May 19, 2010)

Wait...there's an American Meat Institute? :blink:


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2010)

bastids

always attackin' the bacon


----------



## ctenidae (May 19, 2010)

severine said:


> Wait...there's an American Meat Institute? :blink:



HAd the same reaction when I saw that, too.


----------



## Marc (May 19, 2010)

Ric Romero works for Reuters now?


----------



## Geoff (May 19, 2010)

severine said:


> Wait...there's an American Meat Institute? :blink:



I hear they serve processed meat, too.


----------



## ctenidae (May 19, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I hear they serve processed meat, too.



That's a silicon-added meat product.

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2010)

I call shenanigans.  We need to get the Bacon Institutes take on this.

http://www.baconinstitute.com/


----------



## Geoff (May 19, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> That's a silicon-added meat product.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that.



Noooooo!   Next, you'll be telling me that pro wrestling is fake, too!


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2010)

That's why you gotta eat all those tasty meat products with a BEER! :beer:.  Since beer is good for you! [size=-4](in moderation)[/size] So in my book, if you eat the so called :smash:"bad" meat with a good beer, the optimist in me says that good wins out over bad, so it's all okay!  That's my story, I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Black Phantom (May 19, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Noooooo!   Next, you'll be telling me that pro wrestling is fake, too!



It is???


----------



## TheBEast (May 19, 2010)

severine said:


> Wait...there's an American Meat Institute? :blink:



Highly subsidized by the american taxpayer I'm sure.....or just another far flung industry group that lobbies congress on behalf of the meat industry.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 19, 2010)

severine said:


> Wait...there's an American Meat Institute? :blink:



Sounds like a gay porn website. Not that there's anything wrong with that ...


----------



## legalskier (May 19, 2010)

I'm confused...I thought bacon is good for me.

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRGz9xSP_SA*


----------



## riverc0il (May 19, 2010)

F that. I am taking my bacon to my grave, early or not.


----------



## Paul (May 19, 2010)

Marc said:


> Ric Romero works for Reuters now?



Some foods are better for your health than others, more at 11:00


----------

